# Help needed to solve mystery walking stick, please



## Cristina (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi there,

I have a nice old walking stick and absolutely puzzled what it can be.

At first sight looks normal, when you lift it it is very heavy.

On the handle you can read STYRIA and on the tip 0 , 69 . When we take off the handle we found 5 iron tubes inside the cane as you can see on the photos. All of them fits inside one another.

If someone could solve this mystery I would really appreciate it.

Have a nice evening,

Cristina


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome!

Very nice stick!

I'm not certain what that one would have been used for. It wasn't uncommon in the old days for professionals to have canes that related to their fields. They're known as system or gadget canes.

These guys carry a good selection of antique canes. They might be able to help with the ID.

http://www.rauantiques.com/search/?start=0&q=walking%20stick&sort=PRICE+desc

Rodney


----------



## Cristina (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Rodney,

Thank you very much.

Cheers,

Cristina


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm not sure but, with those pegs at the bottom they almost look like tent poles. Maybe part of a set?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

did a search on the net for info all I could find on the name that's it a state in Austria


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

can we get a closer look at the poles and their tips?


----------



## Cristina (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for the ideas to everyone.

I attached photos.

Kind Regards,

Cristina


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I still gotta say tent poles.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

still haven't a clue ? but what about the rest of the tent ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wish I could help. I look though a number of books I have and looked around the web. My thought is that it could be one of a kind built to meet a personal need some one had.


----------

